# Masterbuilt 40 - Differences Between Sam's Club MES and Others



## strawman (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have been debating what smoker to get and I am starting to lean towards the Masterbuilt 40.  I see Sam's Club has this one for basically 300.  Good price.  http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971#BVRRWidgetID

However, I see it is a different model number than a similar looking one through Amazon.  
Does anyone know if there is a difference? 

Two other quick questions, if you don't mind.  One, do you think the 40 dollar Sam's warranty is worth it?  Two, if the electric heating element goes out, how hard is it to get a replacement?  I just fear spending 300 to 400 on a smoker and then in a year I just have a fancy box.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 8, 2011)

SAM's Club warranty - Very much worth it.

Heating element replacement - Fairly easy if you are DIY.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2011)

What Mossy said!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 9, 2011)

X2

Sams Club has a different model number, but ti's the same unit

Cabelas has MES 40 with an all stainless steel exterior

$300 @ SAMS is a great deal....I own 3 of them!

Todd


----------



## strawman (Sep 9, 2011)

Does the Sam's club model come with the RF controller?  I didn't see it mentioned in the Sam's club listing.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## tromaron (Sep 10, 2011)

Strawman said:


> Does the Sam's club model come with the RF controller?  I didn't see it mentioned in the Sam's club listing.  Thanks for the advice!




Yep.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2011)

Like Ron said, it does come with the remote, unless for some reason they have a model more than a year old, which I would doubt at this late date.

If they have one of them, you should be able to get it for a song & a dance!

Bear


----------



## rayjn (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought my MES from Sams in June of this year. The model number of the one on the website was different than the one I got at Sams. I have the 20070211. Check out your local Sams to see which one they have in stock.

As far as the warranty, I usually don't purchase extended warranties but in this case I did. With the history of failure I didn't want to take the chance. I read someone had a failure on theirs and Sams warranty dept cut them a check for the purchase price. I figure if it breaks I'll turn it into a cold smoker.

Hope this helps

Joe


----------



## bigbob73 (Sep 11, 2011)

rayjn said:


> I bought my MES from Sams in June of this year. The model number of the one on the website was different than the one I got at Sams. I have the 20070211. Check out your local Sams to see which one they have in stock.
> 
> As far as the warranty, I usually don't purchase extended warranties but in this case I did. With the history of failure I didn't want to take the chance. I read someone had a failure on theirs and Sams warranty dept cut them a check for the purchase price. I figure if it breaks I'll turn it into a cold smoker.
> 
> ...


Win Win!


----------



## roller (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been looking at the MES40 also from Sam`s club and I look at it everytime I go in there...oneday...


----------



## eman (Sep 12, 2011)

Roller,

 Check the price tag closely if your local sams still has the MES on dysplay!!!  anywhere from $50 to $100 off normal price . They are getting out of summer and into winter dysplay.


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought mine last year before Christmas so they may contine to display them even though seasons are changing.


----------



## raven98030 (Sep 14, 2011)

I wish I would have know about this from before I buy my smoker I thank you for the post I'm learning a lot I like the RF controller.Thank you guys for the post


----------

